# What is the shortest cutoff you save?



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Over the past 6 to 8 weeks I have been cleaning up my shop and pulling things out of storage. Last night I was surprised when I realized that I filled a 31 gal Rubbermaid tote with pieces of wood 8 inches or less in length (the widths also varied) and there are scraps of plywood in there as well - there is no telling how old some of this is but in years gone past a lot of this would have found it's way to my fireplace.

Anyway, now I am curious, what everyone else's criteria is for saving cutoffs?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My cutoffs tend to accumulate. Eventually I have a lot more cutoffs than I will ever need. At that point I start culling out the shorter cutoffs until the pile is down to a manageable size. That means that my criteria changes depending on how much I need to get rid of.

My criteria also varies by the type of wood. I only keep large pieces of pine and plywood. My criteria for domestic hardwoods is not as strict and I keep virtually every scrap of expensive exotics. They can always be used as a small accent piece.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Everything can be used for something, sometime… just got to have the space and organization!
(I don't have either but still save everything anyway.)


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I keep about all my cutoffs. The scrap barrels are free for the kids to use and you never know when you need a small piece for a glue block or something. But every once in a while you have to burn some of it cause it adds up fast.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

To this point it seems like I keep everything and every time I think about getting rid of some I end-up apologizing to a piece. If it is for nothing other than raising something off of the work bench.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have two cut off piles. The first is the set of cut offs that are of significant size and/or wood quality to keep them around. The second pile is the cut offs that I know probably will never get used but I just don't have the heart to toss 'em. That's the pile that the kids know they can steal from when making their own projects with their handsaws and glue.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

If it is as small as 2.5" I can make a pen out of it.
96 the small plywood.
Lee


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

If it's less than 6×12" and plywood/osb/mdf, I toss it.

If it's hardwood, I won't chuck it till it's less than 1 square inch. And then sometimes it's up to whether or not it's "usable". I'm a horrible example because of what I make. Miniatures use so much less wood than big things.


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't have any problem with accumulating any cut-offs in my workshop…....

P.S. Any one want to buy some? ; )


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 9, 2010)

Years ago, there was a tip in Popular Mechanics that suggested placing a good sized box next to your saw and throwing all your scrap into it.

When the box is full, burn it and start another box!

That being said, I keep everything! I'm overdue for a shop cleanup and hope to get rid of a bunch of stuff. The grandkids get first dibs and then it's into the neighbor's burn-pit. (I hope).


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I save it all until we have a camp fire the back yard, the plywood and mdf get tossed in first. I try to save the hardwoods.


----------



## TheWoodsmith (May 28, 2010)

if the piece is shorter than it is wide it hits the scrap heap for me. anything else still resembles a mini board and i cant let it go!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Recently gave away boxes to a neighbour woodworker, probably 3 of them 2'x2'x1.5' with oak, walnut, cherry, maple, exotics, etc. *and have some packaged up for another woodworker (just haven't made it to the city to mail) who uses tiny pieces.*

I used your ideas last time I asked, and laminated a top for one of my storage cabinets with strips of walnut, ash and oak.

Anything shorter than 10' and less than 1" thick is generally not used in my shop, but with exotics, I also save short pieces for pens.

A millwork shop that has used some of my bigger equipment over the years throws out (burns) ash, oak and cherry often 24 or 30" long, 8" wide and 1-4" thick. That's a waste!

I try to stop in and buy a pile for a few bucks, but usually am a day late…


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Sawdust2,
I didn't really think about turning I have never tried my hand at it but wife has been pestering me for lathe. I think I'll scrap most of the plywood and get her a mini-lathe and let her have some fun.

Thanks to everyone,


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I save everything, assuming it's not pine. Sometimes if I get bored I go out to the garage and experiment with finishes, then if it turns out well, I write on the back what I did, I have little blocks like this scattered everywhere. I refer to my scrap bin as the "box of shame" as I can dig through it and find pieces I complexly screwed up on.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

It looks like several people burn their plywood scraps. Is that something that is environmentally sound given the glues and things that are included in the plywood?


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, I really dont know the minimum size I keep but they are really small - off cuts from scrollsawing. Only proper wood nothing of MDF etc.* I am *planning to use them one day… thinking of making earings or something. Haven't really got around to it yet tho!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

1/16"-I use them as shims.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I keep them all until they are sawdust. You never know when you will need a 1/2" x 1/2" X 1" piece of rosewood


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Theresa, I'll bet you have some interesting pieces for making necklaces as well.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Cryptkeeper,

I don't save any of my cut-offs…..... especially if the pockets are hanging out….that looks ugly…..


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

I want to toss everything but tend to keep it all I just cant toss a good piece of wood.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Rick: 
I'm still laughing!

Have a great one,


----------



## JimK (Jun 29, 2009)

For solid wood, if it's wood worthy of turning into a pen (figured or expensive), I'll usually just slice up anything less that 12" into pen blanks, otherwise it's kindling. 24" or longer I save, between 12 & 24 depends on if I can envision a future project (small box, bandsaw box, etc).

For plywood, I pitch any ply with end grain less that about 18". I also pitch ply less than 5" in width (with grain).

Jim


----------



## NateX (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't waste the hardwood, I save the cut outs from dovetails and tiny slivers of wood for the smoker!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a buddy that gives me his offcuts from time to time. It is very much appreciated. I have come to the point(mentally) that I'm able to throw away pine scraps less than 6" long, plywood less than 4", but exotics I keep down to 2" long. I don't build many large cabinets, just mostly small boxes & such.

If you think you need to burn some, may I suggest you box them up and find someone who'll put them to good use? Many kids and some adults could make something from them. There's a 'Lis' in every town. You just have to find them. You might spend a bit of time with the kids identifying some of the species.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Cut offs are great sources of scrap for test cuts. I save just about all of mine.


----------

